# Short Notice Fayetteville/Fort Bragg Meet and Greet Herf



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Late notice....but, a Fayetteville/Fort Bragg Meet and Greet HERF will be held Thursday Night, 30 October, 7:00 P.M. at ITz Sports Bar CIGAR PARLOR, in Fayetteville. 

Everyone invited for what is hoped to be a weekly gathering of others that enjoy the pleasures of cigars and pipes.

ITz Cigar Parlor offers a nice spacious lounge with leather couches, television, bar, and if you desire...order off the menu. No problem bringing your own sticks. NO COVER CHARGE! 

PM me for directions. 

So far, in attendance will be:

Squid
BarneyBandMan
CigarDoc

If you plan to attend, add your name to the list and cut and paste it into a reply.


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Change of venue for tomorrow nights Meet and Greet Herf in Fayetteville:

Time: 7:00 p.m.
Location: SPEAKEASY'S on Sycamore Dairy Road

So far, we have:

Squid
CigarDoc
BarneyBandMan
SmokeyJoe
Skills
SonofClubDeck
Tobii3
Truini
Tubrig
Mister Moo

Possibly---- McMurtry, Owen, AbnLT

If you're in the Fayetteville area tomorrow evening.....drop in to Speakeasy's. Great Cigar and Martini Bar, some excellent brothers in attendance, and some good smokes and drinks !

:chk :chk :chk


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Great do, Mike. I enjoyed meeting everyone and, us usual, had a wonderful evening. SpeakEasy's is a perfect venue, by the way.

Thanks to all for sharing your time, cigars and the pleasure of your company. p :ss :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Really enjoyed this, Squid! Thanks again for making it happen. :tu


----------

